# Neues MTB-auf was muss ich achten?



## MissPepper (24. August 2012)

Ich möchte mir im kommenden Jahr ein neues Rad zulegen...da die Auswahl groß ist, fange ich jetzt schon mal an zu schauen was es so gibt und was für mich richtig wäre. Daher meine Frage an Euch: nach welchen Kriterien habt Ihr Euer Rad ausgesucht? Auf was muss ich achten? Wieviel sollte ich unbedingt investieren? Welche Marken sind gut? Danke für Eure Unterstützung!!!


----------



## MisterCool (24. August 2012)

Ich denke dass am Anfang das wichtigste wäre es zu klären für welchen Verwendungszweck sollte es benutzt werden und was darf es kosten

Denke dran, mit dem Fahrrad selbst sind die Ausgaben noch nicht am Ende, es kommt noch einiges dazu (es sei den, du hast schon alles..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (24. August 2012)

Möchte es hauptächlich für Touren und CC...wenn ich fitter bin möchte ich auch in die Berge. Dachte so an ca. 2000.


----------



## basti138 (24. August 2012)

Würde PM Aufnamen am Rahmen meiden.


----------



## Nevibikerin (24. August 2012)

dann würde ich dir ein Hartail empfehlen natürlich mit Scheibenbremse. Wichtig ist daß die Größe passt (nimm jemand mit der sich wirklich!!! damit auskennt mache Radhändler neigen dazu, zu große Rahmen zu verkaufen) und daß es nicht zu schwer ist (gerade als Frau) 
Und dann die richtige Einstellung der Gabel ist wichtig damit du dann auch Spaß hast.


----------



## mtbbee (24. August 2012)

Jep, auf jeden Fall Hardtail und für Berlin sowieso 
Wenn ich dahin fahre, nehme ich nur mein HT mit, habe scheinbar ähnliche Ansprüche wie Du - 2 fach 26/39 vorne hinten 11-36 ist da auch ausreichend.
Fahre mal zum Bike Market nach Tegel - da wurden wir auch größentechnisch immer ausgezeichnet beraten - alle Räder haben perfekt gepasst. 
Im Herbst kommen die neuen Cannondales raus .... das Alu aufgrund des Save Systems ist sehr komfortabel, dann mit der Fatty und XT Ausstattung - da haste was richtig gutes und mit 2000 kommste hin. 
Wenns was noch was feineres sein soll, dann Lefty und Carbon Rahmen.
Momentan stehen da auch ziemlich viele Flashs rum, vielleicht bekommste auch einen guten Auslaufpreis 
weiterer Vorteil: kannst Dein altes Rad in Zahlung geben


----------



## 4mate (24. August 2012)

Alurahmen, kein Carbon
Hardtail
max 1.200 ; für die Komplette Ausrüstung von Helm über Kleidung bis Rucksack plus Licht und Steckschmutzfänger ist auch nochmal einiges zu bezahlen


basti138 schrieb:


> Würde PM Aufnamen am Rahmen meiden.


Würde IS 200 Aufnahmen für Scheibenbremsen meiden,
mit Post Mount (PM) kann die Disc mühelos zentriert werden.


----------



## HanzDampf (24. August 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> Würde PM Aufnamen am Rahmen meiden.



 ...es gibt doch kaum noch IS2000, auch lässt sich Postmount leichter einstellen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das Frau sich mit den Distanzscheiben hinstellen möchte um die Bremse einzustellen. 
Natürlich sind die Bremsanlagen mit Is etwas leichter (a la Magura Marta Sl 2008) aber ich glaube Gewicht ist hier zweitrangig.

Wichtig ist der Finanzielle Rahmen - es muss ja nicht immer ein Neurad sein und das technische Verständnis. Es macht kaum Sinn sich ein schönes Fully a la Cannondale Trigger, Jekyll oder Scott Genius  zu kaufen wenn man die Funktionsweise und die Wartung bzw. Einstellung nicht versteht (Negativdämpfer).

Ich denke das ein Fully schon die erste Wahl wäre da dieses leichter Fahrfehler verzeiht. Auch sollte die Sitzhaltung zum Anfang nicht allzu gestreckt sein - das kann man ja später immer noch ändern.

Fazit: das Bike sollte nicht zu kompliziert sein, nicht zu groß (lieber etwas kleiner), das Gewicht sollte recht gering sein, die Sitzhaltung sollte problemlos sein, (auf die Kurbellänge achten). Der Federweg sollte nicht zu groß sein (eine Gabel die man absenken kann wäre auch nicht schlecht - bringt beim Berghoch-fahren eine Menge). Die Bremsscheiben sollten nicht über 200mm sein - bringt nur Dauerquietschen, die Komponenten sollten zusammenpassen - manche Hersteller schummeln da extrem und nicht alles Ersparte ins Bike stecken - Zubehör wie Standpumpe, MiniPumpe für unterwegs, Werkzeug, Pedalen (sind meist nicht beim Neurad dabei) - kosten auch Geld.


----------



## basti138 (24. August 2012)

Habe PM am Rahmen geschrieben, nicht Bremssattel.
Mit IS Sätteln, die man mittels Distanzscheiben anpasst gebe ich dir recht.
IS Sättel sind ja so gut wie ausgestorben und es ist immer ein Adapter PM => IS dabei.

Das Gewinde hätte ich jetzt nicht so gerne im Rahmen - darum gehts mir.
Es ziehen aber immer mehr Hersteller mit PM nach.


----------



## MisterCool (24. August 2012)

Das man permanent Hardteil empfehlt ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, das würde ich mir nich antun.
Und um auf dem Tepich zu bleiben, bevor hier in Details wie Befestigungskonzepte für Bremsen (also Jungens, dass sol einem Mädel helfen???) oder art der Muffen diskutiert werden, würde ich eher noch an folgendes denken
- kommt Kauf online in Frage (Service beim Fachhändler)
- je nach dem wie gross du bist, wäre ein 29er (ab 180cm) eine alternative
- Pedalen/Schuhe mit/ohne Clikits (für Stadt würde ich nicht empfehlen)
- Sattel? Griffe? 
- Gute Hose und luftiger, leichter Helm bringt mehr Freude als einige technische Details, die man nicht braucht


----------



## MissPepper (24. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für die für die (schon vielen) Hinweise...!! Fahre im Moment ein Hardtail und würde schon gerne auf ein Fully umsteigen...vielleicht sollte ich erstmal ganz unwillkürlich Räder im Laden testen um herauszufinden ob ich beim Hardtail bleibe oder auf Fully umsteige (was ich eigentlich möchte)...soweit man testen kann heutzutage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (24. August 2012)

Also Hardtail ist nicht gleich Hardtail  - da gibt's Unmengen an konstruktiven und damit auch Komfort Unterschiede. Scott: SGS, CD Save usw. Trek ist bockhart ...
Wenn Du kleinere Rahmen fährst, kannst Du in 14 Tagen gerne meins in den holprigen Havelbergen testen, da wirst sehen für Berlin brauchst nix anderes und für Touren erst recht nicht. Sagt Dir Schlaubetal mit Helenesee etwas, oder Wehlaberg? Alles mit HT komfortabel befahrbar. 
Aber wenn Du Dein HT behält's und für die Berge was suchst, bzw. für lange ruppige Anstiege, dann kommste in der Tat nicht um ein Fully rum. Nur 2000 Euro und ein Optimum finden, wird eng, oder Du kaufst günstig u d rüstest nach: leichte Laufräder usw. 
Aber wie erwähnt, gute Auslauf Räder gibts reichlich, leider sind die kleinen Rahmengrössen selten dabei -hast ja leider nix zu Deiner Größe geschrieben. Übersetzung würde ich für die richtigen Berge immer 3 Fach wählen lass Dir vom Händler nix aufschwatzen, nur weil momentan 2 Fach modern ist. Du wirst bei 600 hm am Stück bei durchschnittlich 13-15% ala Wettersteinrunde  das Rettungsritzel lieben 
Also viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Suche und im Berliner Bereich gibts sicher auch hilfreiche Jungs und Mädels die Dich vielleicht auch Vorort unterstützen könnten. Bin immer froh, wenn jemand jemand neutrales auf meine Haltung schaut.
Versenderbike empfehle ich nicht, es sei denn, Du hast einen Freund der für Dich dann schraubt wenn mal was sein sollte.

Edit: und nicht zu unterschätzen: der feine Sand in Berlin/Brandenburg ... Der ist nicht gerade Material schonend


----------



## MissPepper (24. August 2012)

Ups...Größe hatte ich vergessen Bin 1,73m. Eigentlich wollte ich mein altes Rad "verschrotten" weil es schon einige Jahre auf'm Buckel hat...aber stimmt, ich behalte es einfach. Danke auch für den Hinweis, dass 2000 knapp kalkuliert ist, dann werde ich einfach noch etwas sparen müssen...soll ja schließlich dann auch wieder ein paar Jahre halten. Habe mir heute mal Bionicon Bikes im Internet (erstmal) angeschaut...ja die gefallen mir schon recht gut! Helenesee kenne ich aus Kindertagen...schön!!!
Danke nochmal für die Tipps...das hilft mir schon weiter!


----------



## Deleted 217913 (24. August 2012)

Radon Stage Diva   -->  für 1300,- zu haben, da bleibt auch noch was für Zubehör oder Klamotten übrig


----------



## HanzDampf (24. August 2012)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> Radon Stage Diva   -->  für 1300,- zu haben, da bleibt auch noch was für Zubehör oder Klamotten übrig





...sieht gut aus nur die Gabel+Federweg das geht mal überhaupt nicht.
Vorn 100mm und hinten 120mm...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ghost-Miss-AMR-5900-Mountainbike-2012-white-purple-yellow-RH48cm-/140830471563?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item20ca26758b

oder

http://www.bunnyhop.de/Cannondale-Scalpel-29er-3-Bikes-2012::8525.html


----------



## Deleted 217913 (25. August 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> ...sieht gut aus nur die Gabel+Federweg das geht mal überhaupt nicht.
> Vorn 100mm und hinten 120mm...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ghost-Miss-AMR-5900-Mountainbike-2012-white-purple-yellow-RH48cm-/140830471563?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item20ca26758b
> ...




Lass doch die Kirche im Dorf, mit den Vorschlägen ist das Budget ausgereizt, bzw. sogar überschritten.

Nur mit dem Kauf des MTB ist es doch nicht getan, wie jeder einigermaßen mitdenkende Mensch weiß.
Ich rechne lieber nicht nach, was ich alleine im Laufe der aktuellen Saison an Zubehör, Klamotten, Verschleißteilen und Spielereien usw. ausgegeben habe 



Grüße
ANBOJA


----------



## MisterCool (25. August 2012)

Bravo, das ist es, immer schön auf dem Teppich bleiben.
Jemandens Geld auszugeben fällt immer sehr leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (25. August 2012)

Das...waren nur Vorschläge. Vor allem das Scalpel scheint mir aber sehr sinnvoll denn die lebenslange Garantie und die ....naja einigermaßen wertigen Komponenten sprechen für sich. 2000 für so ein Bike sind ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Wenn man sich so ein Billigbike zulegt wird es doch letztendlich eh teurer. Die Komonenten passen nicht zusammen meist sind die Ferderelemente schlecht, die Bremsanlage ist von irgend ein Billiganbieter und so wird dann der Teiletausch angefangen. Wenn ich das dann zusammenrechne wird das viel teurer. Wenn man/ Frau wie in diesem Fall schon so lange MTB fährt gehe ich davon aus das zumindest Helm und das ganze andere Zeug vorhanden ist.  Ich kann nur raten -Hände weg von diesen Billigbike's!


----------



## HanzDampf (25. August 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Bravo, das ist es, immer schön auf dem Teppich bleiben.
> Jemandens Geld auszugeben fällt immer sehr leicht


Was heißt denn hier auf dem Teppich bleiben...wir reden hier von einen Budget eines "guten" LRS...


----------



## MisterCool (25. August 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier auf dem Teppich bleiben


- das heißt nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen
- gute Komponenten gibt es auch in < 2k Klasse
- wer braucht schon eine lebenslange Garantie - spätestens nach ein paar Jahren bekommt man Lust auf etwas neues ;-)


----------



## MissPepper (25. August 2012)

Oh je brrrr...Stop! Ich wollte doch nur ein paar Tipps?..

Nein nein ,  also Ihr habt mir alle schon sehr weiter geholfen! DANKE nochmal. 
Ca. 2000 habe ich für das Rad gerechnet...ich weiß, dass da noch einiges oben drauf kommen wird. Habe mir ja schon damals vor 10 Jahren einmal alles zugelegt...und einiges an Zubehör kommt auch diesmal wieder dazu!


----------



## Promontorium (25. August 2012)

Das verlinkte Ghost ist o.k., alternativ tut's auch die etwas abgespeckte Version!


----------



## jo_hh (25. August 2012)

Hi,

wenn's ein Versenderbike sein darf: meine Freundin hat sich gerade ein Poison Morphium zugelegt, ein Fully, dass Deinem Anwendungsbereich (CC/Tour) entspricht und für noch gut unter 2k  echt gut und wertig ausgestattet ist und bisher keinerlei Zicken macht. Hauptentscheidungskriterium für meine bessere Hälfte war dann vor allem die freie Farbwahl ;-)

Grüße und viel Spaß beim "Jagen",
 Jo


----------



## ronny6666 (24. September 2012)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir im kommenden Jahr ein neues Rad zulegen...da die Auswahl groß ist, fange ich jetzt schon mal an zu schauen was es so gibt und was für mich richtig wäre. Daher meine Frage an Euch: nach welchen Kriterien habt Ihr Euer Rad ausgesucht? Auf was muss ich achten? Wieviel sollte ich unbedingt investieren? Welche Marken sind gut? Danke für Eure Unterstützung!!!


 Mhhh.....


----------



## 4mate (24. September 2012)

ronny6666 schrieb:


> das bike ist aus neuseeland und ist in deutschland nicht erhältlich...




https://wwfuji+belle

...schwer wie Blei


----------

